# Free Dog To Good Home...



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh my. I am so sorry to hear about this development. I'm sure it makes perfect sense to Diesel, but it stinks (sorry, pun) for you! At least Kerosene will soon quit provoking his one-upsmanship by becoming housebroken. Maybe you should supersoak/squirt gun him so the punishment fits the crime? Just kidding.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ive seen 'belly bands' on males that mark...but have no idea how well they work toward long term training...
This is just one site...there are many....
http://www.pekeatzurescue.com/bellybands.htm


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I could probably make one of those, huh?


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

What are you using to clean up Kero's accidents? We used Natures Miricle (I cant spell) and it works pretty good. Maybe that would help D not find her spots as well.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I need to get some of that ... very valid point 
I had some for a little while, it might still be at home (cats...)
You mean, I cant just make him stop?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

aw Jami that sucks... i have heard of those belly bands too but I dont know how they work really


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Im not sure how to get him to stop, I am pretty new to the whole dog thing, but I have just heard that that cleaner breaks down the enzimes in the pee so they wont smell it to re-mark it. Try that and lots of love?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

LOL -- If its not something, its always something else, ya know?
Urrrrgghhh... hes just so sweet and to see him peeing everywhere is just frustrating when hes housetrained! Is it possibly because he seen Kero peeing on the floor? HES EVEN LIFTING HIS LEG (HE NEVER HAS DONE THAT EITHER, I HAD TO TEACH HIM)! LOL! NOW I WISH I HADNT!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Umm.. how did you teach him to lift his leg?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Kzwicker said:


> Umm.. how did you teach him to lift his leg?


 
and more importantly... WHY!??!! LOL


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Kzwicker said:


> Umm.. how did you teach him to lift his leg?


To make a long story short... when he was little and I took him out to pee (I say when he was little, I guess I did it until he was about a year LOL) I would always try to pick up his leg when he was getting ready to pee. He would always stop peeing when I did it, but, eventually he did it on his own. I couldnt have my big tough male squatting now could I? LOL! Everyone always made fun of be, but he sure looks like a tough guy now when he lifts that leg to pee on my refridgerator!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I talked about all of this in a previous thread, where were you that day? LOL
Now I have to endure getting made fun of TWICE...


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> To make a long story short... when he was little and I took him out to pee (I say when he was little, I guess I did it until he was about a year LOL) I would always try to pick up his leg when he was getting ready to pee. He would always stop peeing when I did it, but, eventually he did it on his own. I couldnt have my big tough male squatting now could I? LOL! Everyone always made fun of be, but he sure looks like a tough guy now when he lifts that leg to pee on my refridgerator!


My goodness Jami.. Were you board?


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> I talked about all of this in a previous thread, where were you that day? LOL
> Now I have to endure getting made fun of TWICE...


Yeah.. I must have missed that one :doh:


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

No, Just serious about him lifting his leg to pee... for what reasons, Im still not sure... so yes, I guess I am a boring person who gets excitement from teaching my dog cool new things! LOL


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmm.. I'm ok with my dog peeing like a girl.. In fact sometimes he will lift his front paw so he dosnt get any on him


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

One that may help is to leash him to you when he's in the house. I know...it's kind of inconvenient but it'll help. That way you always have your eye on him and can interrupt him before he starts to "whiz". We have to do that with Carson at my in-laws cuz their old poodle :uhoh: pee's in the house and Carson thinks he HAS to pee over it. It's gotten better since neutering, and since I've been able to correct him before he starts....


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Well I might just neuter him then! 
He is now 17 months, which is just about right...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

lovealways_jami said:


> Well I might just neuter him then!
> He is now 17 months, which is just about right...


It "should" help...but may not get rid of the problem totally. Carson still tries to mark but the instinct isn't as much as it was. I've also started not letting him mark on walks, to get him out of the habit.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I bet the neuter would help a lot. We are going to get Murphy neuterd soon because he pees 15 times on a walk and we are getting innoyed.. I bet that would help alot.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If it were me.... or rather, my ideas: 

Neuter him.
Don't allow marking on walks.

Make sure you're giving the dogs plenty of time apart. Dont allow Kero to become a pest to Diesel.

Don't allow him out of your sight so you can catch and interrupt any attempts to mark in the house.

In general, be bossy. A little NILIF should help to achieve some status reduction. Does he sit to earn the good stuff in the house? How is Kero's level of training?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> To make a long story short... when he was little and I took him out to pee (I say when he was little, I guess I did it until he was about a year LOL) I would always try to pick up his leg when he was getting ready to pee. He would always stop peeing when I did it, but, eventually he did it on his own. I couldnt have my big tough male squatting now could I? LOL! Everyone always made fun of be, *but he sure looks like a tough guy now when he lifts that leg to pee on my refridgerator!*


 
LOL! {picking myself up off floor}
Good luck with all of this Jami


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Kero's training has been put on hold, as we are now living at his moms (temporarliy) ... She will sit? LOL She will come when called too? But other than that, not a lot. They both will start beginner trainer in April. (Kerosene will be doing puppy kidergarten) I forsee us living with his mom for about another week. I go home around 5:00 and we eat, then go for walks, a little fetch here and there ... we get some cuddley time in, baths, but very minimal training at the moment...As Im trying to cram everything in , in 4-5 hours.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Kero is very bossy and she does get corrected (told no) ... but I must say (and forgive me if this seems mean) lifes been pretty tough the last month, and not only has their training been put on hold, so has everything else in my life. They ARE still being WELL cared for, but the training is only being done as we do our normal routine. We arent having a "session" of training, rather, a 4-5 hour period where they are closely watched and corrected.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

_*We arent having a "session" of training, rather, a 4-5 hour period where they are closely watched and corrected.*_

I know you've been going through a tough time, and I certainly understand, as I, too, recently lost an immediate family member.

My only thought is that watching and correcting isn't training, so maybe there's a more efffective way to spent the limited amount of time that you have. For instance, play with each dog apart for a bit outside and then when you all come in togehter, each dog is tethered at opposite ends of the sofa on a dog bed with a chew bone. To me, that's management and training -- and they are being forced to practice something that you like, which is lying quietly on a dog bed with their own bone. Kero isn't pestering Diesel, so he has no need to get snarky in response, etc. The rest of the training happens as life does -- that is, they each sit before earning something good - like you opening the door to let them in or out, tossing a toy, putting down a food bowl, etc.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I completely agree, this makes a lot of sense


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Quiz, I learn alot from your suggestions myself.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I know how you feel..I had a foster in here that I wanted to keep and he and Maggie didnt get along..and there fights got really nasty..so I didnt keep him.... Hope all works out for you...


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we had to use one of those belly bands for my BC when we lived with us. he was transitioning from an outside only dog to inside only. he tried to mark everything (he was 2 & intact) the wrap itself is just to hold the liner in place to soak up the urine. the liners are the same as a thin maxi pad or panty liner (you have to use a liner or buy 2 wraps, so you always have a back up while one is being washed). it never bothered him to wear it & he did try to mark a few times with it on, we would correct him for it & he was out of the wrap in about 12 days. 

it won't help unless all other urine is gone though, make sure you clean up messes by soaking up all urine, then pouring cool water into the spot, soaking up again, water again, soak up again, then use the Natures Miracle. let it sit for a few min, then soak up one more time. make sure you use enough to soak all the way to the floor. Good luck!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the advise... Ill be creating a band when I get home! LOL...maybe an ace bandage? With a fem product?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

think you could teach Kero to lift her leg too?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

LOL!!! I can see him now, hes going to be sooo excited!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> think you could teach Kero to lift her leg too?


You bet your bottom I can!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Just be careful using a belly band... 'cuz it's going to look to Kero like you've tied a toy around Diesel's middle...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Nature's Miracle is basically vinegar, water and a little dish detergent


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> LOL -- If its not something, its always something else, ya know?
> Urrrrgghhh... hes just so sweet and to see him peeing everywhere is just frustrating when hes housetrained! Is it possibly because he seen Kero peeing on the floor? HES EVEN LIFTING HIS LEG (HE NEVER HAS DONE THAT EITHER, I HAD TO TEACH HIM)! LOL! NOW I WISH I HADNT!


I would have LOVED to see that lesson. LOL


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Thanks Quiz, I learn alot from your suggestions myself.


Why, thank you!


----------

